# Encore Pistol for deer



## comanche180 (Oct 26, 2006)

I am going to buy a Encore pistol for deer hunting. I am looking for ideas as to the min. caliber as to minimize recoil. I will have some shots up to 200yrds:help:


----------



## English (May 17, 2006)

6.5 JDJ has always intrigued me.

Mike


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Where will you be hunting? In zone three only straight wall cartridges and revolver/semi-autos are allowed. Do you handload? I second the 6.5 JDJ but it may be a handload only round; T/C does sell the 375JDJ which would not be a bad choice either but recoil is stout, though I wonder what the 220 bullet shoots like. I'm a wheel gun guy but those rounds have proven itself time and time again. If you do not handload then stick with a tried and true cartridge like the 7mm-08, 308, or 30-06 etc. Remember to put some good glass on it as well. If SSK makes a T'SOB mount use it! Good luck.


----------



## comanche180 (Oct 26, 2006)

I hunt in zone 2 almost always. I do not hand load. I have a line on a Encore Hunters Package in 270 cal and comes with a 2.5 to 7.0 scope from the factory. The gun is used and I can pick it up for around $650.00. I know nothing about these guns but always wanted one. Is good this a deal??


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

But with a scope it does not sound too bad. The 270 will get it done for sure. Try this link (you will need to register)for a better idea on the deal you may or may not get. Great handgun site!
http://www.handgunhunt.com/


----------



## huntincountryboy79 (Feb 22, 2007)

I hunt with the TC contender pistol chambered in 38-55. Also shoot this chambered in 45-70. I went to Fox ridge outfitters (TC's custom shop) and they'll make you a barrel for the Encore or Contender in just about any chambering you want, as well as length, finish etc, etc.. I highly recommend them. Out of my 38-55 I'm pushing a 240 grain bullet at 1800 fps = 1726 ME & thats from a 13" barrel. Very fun to hunt with..


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

comanche180 said:


> I hunt in zone 2 almost always. I do not hand load. I have a line on a Encore Hunters Package in 270 cal and comes with a 2.5 to 7.0 scope from the factory. The gun is used and I can pick it up for around $650.00. I know nothing about these guns but always wanted one. Is good this a deal??


Nice setup for deer. If the gun is in excellent condition and has a premium scope on it, might be worth the $, if not, it's a little high. Test firing wouldn't hurt, either, to see how it groups, and if you are comfortable with it.


----------



## comanche180 (Oct 26, 2006)

Mags
That's a good Idea to ask to shoot it. I hope the shop that has it will allow me to do so. I am leaning towards buying it right now. A new one is about $780.00


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

$780? Wow, thats very high for an Encore pistol. Does that include a nice scope and some accessories?
I have an Encore and want a pistol version as well. I'll buy a second frame since the legality issues is a mess, but I'm leaning towards a 7mm-08. Ballisticly, it's basicaly a twin to the .270. I own a .270 in a rifle and love it, just like most who own one so you really can't go wrong. 
A year aga about this time I was quoted a hair over $500 for a blued/walnut 7mm-08 Encore pistol.


----------



## comanche180 (Oct 26, 2006)

*PISTOL HUNTERS PACKAGE*

T/Cs Encore® Hunters Package provides the handgun hunter with a scoped Encore pistol ready for the field. The hassle of purchasing a suitable scope mount, rings and a scope has been eliminated. All the hunter has to do is sight in his Encore, and hes ready to go. The Hunters Package consists of a 15" barrel without iron sights; Weaver Style base and rings; 2.5X7X variable Recoil Proof Pistol Scope; and a rugged soft carrying case that will also house extra barrels. The frame and barrel are blued; grip and forend are rugged black rubber.


----------



## comanche180 (Oct 26, 2006)

Guys 
Thanks for the input.
454 the link was great.... Lots of help over there  
Think I going to buy it.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

That site is *it* for handgun hunting and handgun info in general. Glad to help. Where do you plan on sighting that beast in? I'm looking for a place since I have no clue as to what is going on a Bald Mountain.


----------



## comanche180 (Oct 26, 2006)

Not sure. I thought Bald Mtn. was going to reopen This spring? Might go to the range in ortonville


----------

